# Huntington Beach visit Dec. 26 - Jan 1



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Hey folks . I will be in Huntington Beach Dec 25 for the week. I would like to pack my bike and ride PCH or some other rides that could be recommended. I would be up for a group ride or whatever. Best would be early start and back by noon. 20 - 60 miles. Any help would be great. I am coming from Chicago and will be anxious to get off the trainer and ditch the winter gear. Thanks in advance !

Bill


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is the famous New Days day ride from Long Beach through Huntington Beach into the Newpot area and back which gets hundreds of cyclists. It is one of Socal traditions. A mix of fast to rec. riders in there. PCH has wider bike lane as it the coast route for bike tourers. Watch for the wind as it can be strong certain dirtections at times of day. Traffic can less than ideal at times. There were fatal accidents in the Newport area close to or on PCH a couple of months ago so be carefull. There are the river bike paths up the Santa Ana and San Gabriel close by.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow. I am from HB and live in Chicago.

Be sure to eat at Wahoos.

Oh yah, Longboard pub is killer also.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*south*

I'd say head south on PCH.

This will take you to Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, Dana Point and as far south as you'd like to keep going. HB to Laguna is approx. 15 miles each way. Dana Point adds another 5 miles, and so on.


Some points of interest would be 

Newport "Back Bay" loop

The Beachcomber Cafe off of PCH. Cool little beach spot for views, food, drinks, etc.

Pain du Monde cafe Bike friendly cafe right on PCH in Dana Point.

Dana Point harbor
(there are some nice beach routes just south of the harbor. Some path, some beach parking lots as paths, headed south towards San Clemente. Follow the cyclists  )

I don't know if you're into stopping and seeing the local flavor, or just heads-down and riding non-stop? Either way, as someone mentioned, stay on your A-game through Newport and Laguna. It gets congested and narrow in places where all the shops and restaurants are. Just take a lane, hold your ground, and you'll be fine :thumbsup:

enjoy!


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the info everybody ! Im really looking forward to riding out there. I have been digging into strava and map my ride for routes. Heading south looks like the best plan so far, thank you Hollywood. If there is any must ride roads in the area , climbs etc. I have some friends in Encinitas also , I may head down that way one day. Thanks again for all the help. Happy holidays !


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I was just in the HB area over Thanksgiving, for almost 2 weeks and did a lot of early morning rides.... (I'm on east coast time)...

You'll see a lot of cyclists riding on the PCH, as well as if you want a slower pace, the MUT that runs along the beach.

THe headwinds can be killer, and they have a tendency to shift....and also make it a tad chilly around this time of year....so bring some of the colder gear, just in case.

Don;t worry about Strava... go and ride!!!


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Ted ... just looking to ride not play the strava game..... I was using it to search where the local rides go.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Our group all live in the area and ride it weekly. I'd be happy to send you strava info on all the routes. Let me know and enjoy the weather.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Ok a bunch of great information from you all....thank you ! One last thing ? What are you guys wearing this time of year ? Im leaving my shoe covers at home ! 

Bill


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

WildBill said:


> Ok a bunch of great information from you all....thank you ! One last thing ? What are you guys wearing this time of year ? Im leaving my shoe covers at home !
> 
> Bill


That's going to depend on how thick your blood is (or rather, if you get cold easy) and the local weather at the time. It could be 80, it could be 40, but chances are somewhere in between. The beach cities tend to stabilize a bit more near the middle as well (again, it can vary, but highs in the 60s are pretty standard around here barring any bad weather). If you're not thin blooded and riding in the day you can get away with shorts/bib, a jersey, and sleeves just about year round in SoCal. Maybe a light jacket and light beanie for comfort?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bring:
SS jersey
base layer
arm & knee warmers
wind vest.

that will get you through 90% of SoCal weather! 






WildBill said:


> Ok a bunch of great information from you all....thank you ! One last thing ? What are you guys wearing this time of year ? Im leaving my shoe covers at home !
> 
> Bill


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, base layer, short sleeve jersey, bibs. I wear long sleeve base layers, but you could just as well use arm warmers and knee warmers. It's been "cold" lately, but most of the country would laugh at what we consider cold.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Hah, what timing. Ok, it was downright frigid in HB this morning, web said it was 36. I know that's nothing for Chicago, but us Californians can't survive in such temps. On the plus side, usually once these systems move through you get some really nice weather.

Hope you have a nice visit. If you have the time I'd recommend driving somewhere to get away from PCH for at least one day. It's nice an all, but lots of traffic, stops, and it's flat. If you can swing it the Santa Monica "mountains" aren't far away, which have weeks worth of rides on them.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ratherBclimbing said:


> If you can swing it the Santa Monica "mountains" aren't far away, which have weeks worth of rides on them.


agreed, just watch your to/from commute times. The 405 will crush your soul


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> agreed, just watch your to/from commute times. The 405 will crush your soul


The 405 crushes my soul daily :{


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If the OP wants to do some hills but doesn't want the traffic of the 405, he could head up to Palos Verdes. Beautiful views from up there this time of year.


----------



## kunfuzion (Sep 18, 2012)

quatre24 said:


> There is the famous New Days day ride from Long Beach through Huntington Beach into the Newpot area and back which gets hundreds of cyclists. It is one of Socal traditions. A mix of fast to rec. riders in there. PCH has wider bike lane as it the coast route for bike tourers. Watch for the wind as it can be strong certain dirtections at times of day. Traffic can less than ideal at times. There were fatal accidents in the Newport area close to or on PCH a couple of months ago so be carefull. There are the river bike paths up the Santa Ana and San Gabriel close by.


Where can one find more info about the New Years LB to Newport ride? Thanks


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try socalcycling website. look under rides.


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

I am going to be in Long Beach, Jan. 18-26th, just north of Orange County off PCH. Looking for rides of 20-60 miles. would you recommend the same HB rides or something different?


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

In Long Beach, Jan. 18-26th, just north of the OC off PCH. Looking for rides of 20-60 miles. would you do the same HB rides or something different?
thanks


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If in Long Beach there is Palos Verdes for hills. No bikes on the port bridges, have to ride around the ports to get to Palos Verdes. You have the LA/ Rio Hondo river path on west side on Long Beach At the end of that path connecting via streets over to San Gabriel river path and ride back down to Long Beach. El Dorado Park is close by and flat via the beach and San Gabriel paths. Just pay attention on the river paths for other users not looking out for you and suspious people. City of Long Beach has done alot to update their bike ways and bike lanes recently too. Best bet is too pick up a bike route map and go from there. It might possible find it on the web, but do not know where.


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

THANKS!!! perfect


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is Coyate Creek path heading NE from the San Gabriel path from El Doradro Park that goes up to Norwalk/La Mirada area. Then connect over to San Gabriel to the west a few miles on streets. The SART is way the east from Long Beach.


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ClayL (Dec 14, 2012)

Head south to Newport Coast dr. Or Laguna Canyon.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Ride reports!!


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Guys you have so much available don't take it for granted. I had a great trip ! I spent a few days on PCH I rode through Laguna a few days. Rode North to Seal Beach another. Spent 2 days riding from Laguna once with a guy out of Laguna Cyclery. We rode the Sunday Loop (on Tuesday) into the saddleback mountains and back through laguna canyon 57 miles 5412 ft of climbing. Just a great route. I tracked it again myself later in the week. The guys at Laguna Cyclery are great guys. I look forward to my next visit. Thanks for all the responses earlier, big help ! Im back to flat , freezing , no bike lane Chicago Suburbs. Ill be back out in a few months. 

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Sounds like lots of good riding! Glad you enjoyed it. I don't take any of those views for granted....


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> Sounds like lots of good riding! Glad you enjoyed it. I don't take any of those views for granted....


I do, so I was glad to read Bill's comment and realize that I do, and I shouldn't. I find myself sometimes grumbling a bit at the 10 miles of stoplights, flats, and traffic on PCH that separate me from the Santa Monica mountains. I much prefer it up in the "mountains", but I have to admit the ride up through Malibu on PCH really isn't anything to complain about, and life ain't bad living only 10 miles from some fantastic climbing.


----------

